# LnD 3 man limit



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Saturday the 15th, took my senior pastor and his two sons out for some LnD action. The results was a disaster to say the least. So I had to make it up Monday. Also had my trusty friend Thien with me too. This guy can fish like no other. His stringer is obvious in the picture.

Fishing next to us was Alan aka Alanmancias541, Brian aka BrianScott, and Tom aka SaltH2oAssassin.

Conditions changed so much since last year, but we found a place to fish the deep parts. We threw everything into the water and donated many jigs to the water too! We also found a buffalo hole. Bump against their top side many times and hooked up a few. Sorry Loy, the three man limit ate up all my cooler space. 75 quart cooler!!!! Thien caught the biggest white I've ever seen. Seriously encroaching hybrid territory. I had to check and the stripes are all straight, not broken. We caught many over 14, many ready to spawn. All in all, it was a great day to fish. I got a text this morning from my pastor's oldest daughter, she said her dad had a blast and thanked me for taking him to fish. This is what it's all about, well, at least for my friend and I.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Hopn, your killin me!!! Great video and even better catching, that brings back so many memories. :cheers:


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice job hop. Always enjoy your video. You get my message?


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

lx22f/c said:


> Nice job hop. Always enjoy your video. You get my message?
> 
> Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


Sorry took so long, was busy fishing.  Or resting from fishing. There's only one name in the action cam business these days, and it's gopro. my contour is great but the company is out of business. So I don't recommend going with contour. BrianScott probably has more on the gopros. I don't have one other than what I read online.

Sorry alldaylong, go and get you some to cure your killing me feeling. lol


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Have you seen any striper or hybrid caught in your last couple trips? Thanks!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

wadefisherman said:


> Have you seen any striper or hybrid caught in your last couple trips? Thanks!


LnD facebook had a kid with a hybrid. They are there, just gotta throw the right bait at them.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

hopn said:


> LnD facebook had a kid with a hybrid. They are there, just gotta throw the right bait at them.


Thanks!

Have you seen any shads by the lock?


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

wadefisherman said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Have you seen any shads by the lock?


 Can't tell you a definitely answer. I waded between the bridge and the dam. Not sure about shads being caught.


----------



## ChrisH2 (May 22, 2010)

*Nice!*

That looks like fun! Ill make it out there one of these days.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very good catch that water looks unreal, its really clear for LND.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

good job Hop.. nice limits.. hey man why do you wear surgical gloves when fishing???


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

danmanfish said:


> good job Hop.. nice limits.. hey man why do you wear surgical gloves when fishing???


Thanks Dan, and I knew this question will eventually be asked. They are not surgical gloves but thick dish washing gloves. They serve two purposes:

1) The water is cold, I mean COLD! and I didn't want to make contact with it bare skin.

2) As much as I like fishing, I dislike fish grease. 

It did slow me down just a little when it comes to tying tackle, but I'm use to it.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice stringers! Thanks for the tips. Wife had a blast even though she only caught 2 fish. Like I said, as long as she got to go, that was all that mattered. Catching fish was a bonus. Til next time, tight lines!!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Nice stringers! Thanks for the tips. Wife had a blast even though she only caught 2 fish. Like I said, as long as she got to go, that was all that mattered. Catching fish was a bonus. Til next time, tight lines!!


 Really wish you would have came earlier. That spot you and I fish produces. You could of had your limit there.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

hopn said:


> 1) *The water is cold, I mean COLD*! and I didn't want to make contact with it bare skin.


I can vouch for that. I didnt have waders on but saw Hopn, AlaMacias, & BrianScott catching fish and they were all in the water. I said to the heck with it, I'm going in, no waders, no nothing. I guessed it worked cause I caught fish too after I got wet. LOL!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

hopn said:


> Really wish you would have came earlier. That spot you and I fish produces. You could of had your limit there.


That's what I was thinking but had a late start due to getting kids off to school. Still a fun time.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I appreciate your posts Hopn. Please continue to do this. For those of us that are too busy or poor to go fishing this is the only way to scratch the itch. 

Ron


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

As the younger generation like to say, "YOLO". Begs me to ask what it means without google. Seems like ... You Only Live Once Ronborsk. 

I saw your video Brian. very nice with the go pro. tight lines. Man you really like that ultra light huh? lol


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

hopn said:


> As the younger generation like to say, "YOLO". Begs me to ask what it means without google. Seems like ... You Only Live Once Ronborsk.
> 
> I saw your video Brian. very nice with the go pro. tight lines. Man you really like that ultra light huh? lol


yes sir! It's a little more fun for me, but some get away. I think I'm gonna get sharper jig heads next time. Instead of the super cheap ones. tight lines


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

Great Video...... So jealous


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Whites a runnin'*

Me and three buddies fished lock n dam Monday as well... Had a blast. Nothin' like rippin' lips on the Trinity River.


----------

